# Brown algae



## srm1973 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

Got a question about brown algae, lightly planted my tank about about 6 weeks ago and then added more plants about 3 weeks ago. The plants have shown a bit of growth but are covered in brown algae which looks terrible. I added a young bristlenose plec last week and he's done a great job cleaning my amazon swords, I understand brown algae/diatoms will die off eventually but does it then come off the plants? Or will I be left with plants covered in dead brown algae? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

iS THE ALGEA SPOTTED OR LONG AND SLIMEY? I just set my tank up 3 weeks ago and got brown algea REALLY bad, the long slimey type. I mean it came back as fast as I could clean it. Anyway, I added 6 Rosey Barbs and 4 male Sailfin mollies. Algea was gone overnight!!!! The plants are now growing better and the algea is being kept at bay. Hopefully the plants will start to outcompete the algea.

Hope this rambling helped some.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

i have an absolutely horrible case of it... i would love to know how to speed up the process of this stuff with out adding fish to do the dirty work... its a little difficult to catch the fish in a 125 after theyve cleaned it all up until the brown algea/ diatoms stage is over....im almost ready to black out my tank for a couple days..


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I also have a 125 and I am telling you the Rosy barbs took care of it overnight.,. I just put six in the 125 and in 2 days the tank was spotless!!! Might be difficult to catch them but it was like MAGIC!!!!


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

plants will clean up
I'd suggest a few ottos


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

It seems to be a diatom problem, Use excel at the recommended dose. it is very good for both BGA and diatom algae.
Once it goes away slowly decrease the excel input.


----------



## arjosh (Jul 17, 2009)

Read further here


----------

